# Maltese Puppies



## Jst2Bsy (Aug 6, 2007)

I tried to make this short; it didn’t really work, sorry.  I am currently living in Kuwait and went to what is equivalent to a flea market. The temperature was 50 Celsius which is 122 Fahrenheit. One area undercover housed a lot of animals for sale ranging from birds, monkeys, cats, dogs, just about anything including snakes. There was this tiny little white puppy which was lying on top of a cage, lethargic and barely breathing. The man to whom he belonged said he was an 8 week old Maltese puppy for sale. I felt so sorry for the puppy, I had to rescue him. The man wanted 60KD; I told him I had a few more than 20KD in my pocket but he could have it all if he let me have the puppy. He agreed. If you look at the pictures, I believe the puppy is much younger than 8 weeks. It is very difficult to get an animal to a vet here for many reasons, but we are going this week. My question; does this look like a typical Maltese? Or is this some other type of dog and I should join another group? Also, any pointers would be greatly appreciated. I don’t know anything about Maltese dogs. Thanks in advance for your help, everyone!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Whatever kind of dog it is - I am so glad you rescued it. I can't see pictures did u post them.


----------



## cheribob (Jun 28, 2007)

It is really kind of hard to tell right now. Your puppy does have the black eyes, nose & lips of a maltese. His hair seems short but perhaps b/c he is so young. Here is a link to some maltese puppy photos.

http://puppydogweb.com/gallery/malteses/e.htm

But he is a cutie! What have you named him?

Just take care of him like you would any baby - food & water available 24/7. Take him to his "potty place" (outside or on paper) after he eats, when he wakes up, after strenuous play. B/c he is a puppy expect him to sleep a lot. Give him a place that is all his. Whether this is a crate or a bed. He will need to be bathed pretty regularly, once a week. He will need his hair brushed every day if you want to keep his hair long. If not (due to heat?) he will need to be trimmed once a month in a "puppy cut". Be sure to keep his skirt free of feces. It is very easy for feces to get caught in the hair around a Maltese's anus. 

Be careful not to step on him. B/c he will always be under your feet. Around my house I rarely pick my feet up off the ground. I do the "Maltese Shuffle".

Also be very careful not to let anyone drop him or let him fall off a table or bed. A fall for a small dog can be fatal.

These dogs are very people oriented. He will want to always be with you. That is why we Maltese owners call them velcro dogs. They act like babies & we owners treat them like babies.

I am sure there are other pointers that others will suggest. 

Just tool around here for a while there is lots of good info. 

And Welcome!


----------



## Jst2Bsy (Aug 6, 2007)

> Whatever kind of dog it is - I am so glad you rescued it. I can't see pictures did u post them.[/B]



I posted some pictures (I think). I am very new to this site. Two were in the car on the way home when I first got him. The other is 2 weeks later. My kids (who are in the states and have only seen pictures) named him Snapper. His hair is longer now than when I first got him and seems to get longer every day. Our Nanny stays home with him during the day and babies him alot!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome!! Glad you rescued this precious baby. He looks like a Malt! :wub: 

Bob, Marsha and The Boyz


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

O dear. I can't see any pictures. Poor little thing.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bentley Boy, go to their picture gallery!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I would say that that is a maltese. Probably not pure but would definitely be classed as on in South Africa.

Good luck with him, - he is dear.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

He looks like a Maltese. What a tiny little cutie pie. I hope he's healthy and you get to enjoy him for a long time!

Stick around, you'll enjoy this forum. Welcome.
[attachment=25820:Welcome_...altese__.jpg]


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

He does look a little younger than 8 weeks to me. I'm so glad you took him out of a horrible situation. Check out the site and you will learn a lot. If you have any questions, feel free to PM me. I hope little Snapper lives a long, happy life with you and your generous family.

Andrea


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> I tried to make this short; it didn’t really work, sorry.  I am currently living in Kuwait and went to what is equivalent to a flea market. The temperature was 50 Celsius which is 122 Fahrenheit. One area undercover housed a lot of animals for sale ranging from birds, monkeys, cats, dogs, just about anything including snakes. There was this tiny little white puppy which was lying on top of a cage, lethargic and barely breathing. The man to whom he belonged said he was an 8 week old Maltese puppy for sale. I felt so sorry for the puppy, I had to rescue him. The man wanted 60KD; I told him I had a few more than 20KD in my pocket but he could have it all if he let me have the puppy. He agreed. If you look at the pictures, I believe the puppy is much younger than 8 weeks. It is very difficult to get an animal to a vet here for many reasons, but we are going this week. My question; does this look like a typical Maltese? Or is this some other type of dog and I should join another group? Also, any pointers would be greatly appreciated. I don’t know anything about Maltese dogs. Thanks in advance for your help, everyone![/B]


Aww what a cute little baby! That was very kind of you to save this poor puppy. I hope he is doing well and that the two of you will enjoy each others company for many years. Regardless of what breed he is I'm sure everyone here will be happy to help as much as possible  

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so glad you rescued him! How is he doing now?

[attachment=25823:gallery_...77_10661.jpg]


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I tried to make this short; it didn’t really work, sorry.  I am currently living in Kuwait and went to what is equivalent to a flea market. The temperature was 50 Celsius which is 122 Fahrenheit. One area undercover housed a lot of animals for sale ranging from birds, monkeys, cats, dogs, just about anything including snakes. There was this tiny little white puppy which was lying on top of a cage, lethargic and barely breathing. The man to whom he belonged said he was an 8 week old Maltese puppy for sale. I felt so sorry for the puppy, I had to rescue him. The man wanted 60KD; I told him I had a few more than 20KD in my pocket but he could have it all if he let me have the puppy. He agreed. If you look at the pictures, I believe the puppy is much younger than 8 weeks. It is very difficult to get an animal to a vet here for many reasons, but we are going this week. My question; does this look like a typical Maltese? Or is this some other type of dog and I should join another group? Also, any pointers would be greatly appreciated. I don’t know anything about Maltese dogs. Thanks in advance for your help, everyone![/B]


ARe you a U.S. citizen living in Kuwait? Will you be coming back here? Taking the pup? I'm just wondering because if you didn't know, it's nearly impossible to export a dog out of there--it can literally take years for all the red tape. (I worked for the U.S. gov't for several years). That may not be your case at all, but just asking since it's something definitely to consider if you are in that situation. I know I wouldn't have been able to help myself too--that face is the face of an angel. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

That's so amazingly amazing of you to have saved that little precious angel! :biggrin: 

Whatever he is, he's a cutie. I hope he's doing well.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG HE'S TINYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

He does look like a Maltese - but it may take for him to be full grown to see if he is mixed with anything else.

He is adorable.

How much did u end up paying in US$

Good luck with him - he looks like he is going to need alot of love.

And Welcome !!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=423544
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snowy travels from Dubai to Germany and London - I wonder now ? I know Australia is really strict and they have quarantine laws etc.

Definately something they can look into.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

He looks like a very young Maltese puppy to me. Reminds me of Boo when he was a puppy except Boo had longer hair & his nose was fully black. I'm glad you took him & I hope he does well & brings you much happiness.


----------



## Jst2Bsy (Aug 6, 2007)

> Oh, I'm so glad you rescued him! How is he doing now?
> 
> [attachment=25823:gallery_...77_10661.jpg][/B]



The day I brought him home, I just held him and loved him and took care of him for days. He had a bath and is now doing wonderful. Thank you for asking!


----------



## Jst2Bsy (Aug 6, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=423544
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am a US Citizen and plan to bring him back to the states when we come. I have until April to get it all worked out. A few people that worked for my company have been successful. I plan to utilize their knowledge from experience. I'm sure it won't be a problem. Thank you!


----------



## Jst2Bsy (Aug 6, 2007)

> OMG HE'S TINYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> He does look like a Maltese - but it may take for him to be full grown to see if he is mixed with anything else.
> 
> ...



1 KD is equal to almost $3.50 USD. I think I had about 27 KD ($94.50) in my pocket. I just took it all out and gave it to the man. Worth every penny! Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

wow, what a story.
you are such a sweetheart for taking Snapper out of such a horrible situation! and brave - I can't imagine being in Kuwait

I hope all goes well with your vet visit - do let us know.
and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you on the getting the pup into the U.S.

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That's great that you saved this poor little pup from misery!  Welcome to SM-you will find any information you'd ever need/want to know about the Maltese breed here-we love dogs!!! :biggrin: Can't wait to watch your fluff grow up! :biggrin:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Best of Luck to you and your precious baby. He looks like a Maltese to me :wub:


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

God bless you! He does look like a maltese and he is ADORABLE. Good luck to you and your family, you are very blessed to have such a cutie added to your family. We love ours.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

God Bless You for rescuing that precious tiny boy. He looks like a maltese to me but either way we are happy to have you and the little guy join us.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Your Snapper is adorable. I wish much good luck with him.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Snapper is so cute. Thanks for rescuing him.

Linda


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so happy that you rescued this little guy - he's completely sweet.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I tried to make this short; it didn’t really work, sorry.  I am currently living in Kuwait and went to what is equivalent to a flea market. The temperature was 50 Celsius which is 122 Fahrenheit. One area undercover housed a lot of animals for sale ranging from birds, monkeys, cats, dogs, just about anything including snakes. There was this tiny little white puppy which was lying on top of a cage, lethargic and barely breathing. The man to whom he belonged said he was an 8 week old Maltese puppy for sale. I felt so sorry for the puppy, I had to rescue him. The man wanted 60KD; I told him I had a few more than 20KD in my pocket but he could have it all if he let me have the puppy. He agreed. If you look at the pictures, I believe the puppy is much younger than 8 weeks. It is very difficult to get an animal to a vet here for many reasons, but we are going this week. My question; does this look like a typical Maltese? Or is this some other type of dog and I should join another group? Also, any pointers would be greatly appreciated. I don’t know anything about Maltese dogs. Thanks in advance for your help, everyone![/B]


Hi and welcome to SM :biggrin: We are glad to have you and your little puppy here

am so happy to hear that u rescued the little pup. He looks cute :wub: and tiny... He does look like a maltese to me  yet, you can be more sure when he grows up a little :wub: Stick around here...you will love it

I live in Dubai with my 2 maltese :biggrin: and a little yorkie that I am fostering at the moment :wub: 

Did the tempreture reached to 50 C in Kuwait? That is way too hot...the temp stick to 40s here these days, and I can tell: starting to get better as we get close to September :biggrin:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> it's nearly impossible to export a dog out of there--it can literally take years for all the red tape.[/B]


 :huh: 

but Snowy goes in and out of Dubai all the time with no problems at all. Procedure takes one day to be done for him. Kuwait is one of the 6 gulf countries and I think that it has similar procedures...Because they have something like a union among them, most of the laws in these gulf countries are similar

All he needs is:

1. his vaccination record book (I also call it his passport :biggrin: )

2. he gotta be microchipped -which he is- with a tattoo as well 

3. he has to be up to date with his yearly rabbies shot

The only thing that I do before I leave with him is get a paper from his vet saying that Snowy is healthy & fine to travel + make sure he has a place in the same plane as mine (thats it) oh, and an import permit to re-enter Dubai again (takes few minutes to get it)

Snowy has been to Europe already with no problems at all... When we reach there, we just show them the paper from his vet + vaccination record book which also has his microchip # in it

and Europe always welcomes little Snowy in  

Here is a pic of Snowy in Olympia Park-Germany
[attachment=25879:havingalook.jpg]

kat


----------



## Jst2Bsy (Aug 6, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=423627
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are going to the vet on Thursday and will check on getting microchipped. When you fly with Snowy, does he travel with you at your seat or do you have to put him down with the luggage? I was thinking about taking him to Bahrain for the weekend when he is about three months old. Thanks in advance for any info you can provide. :biggrin:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*What a wonderful story and a wonderful rescue!! He sure looks like a Maltese to me and he sure is adorable. Welcome to SM!!

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> We are going to the vet on Thursday and will check on getting microchipped. When you fly with Snowy, does he travel with you at your seat or do you have to put him down with the luggage? I was thinking about taking him to Bahrain for the weekend when he is about three months old. Thanks in advance for any info you can provide. :biggrin:[/B]


The first time Snowy traveleved with me (january 2005), he was allowed to be with me and all other passengers. Then, they changed the law in all air-lines that I normally take: Emirates, Lufthansa and KLM airlines. Pets should go down with the luggage. Summer 2005 was the first time Snowy tried this system, and he was fine and happy when we arrived to the airport in Germany. I think that its worth it  He is a maltese who loves to travel and visit other countries...from Germany, we leave to surrounding countries by train and even by car, and you don't have to prepare anything for him for that :biggrin: 

Did you make sure that 3 months is allowed for little puppies to leave or re-enter the country? coz here, if for example, you purchased a puppy from a different country, the pup is allowed to enter if he was 4 months old or above, but not less. Not sure if this was the case for leaving for few days and then coming back again...Just check with them to make sure 

Did your pup get his rabies shot yet? another thing to keep in mind if you were planning to travel with him is that the rabies shot is given to him 30 days before leaving. Snowy gets his yearly rabies shot in June of each year. We normally leave in July, sometimes in August, so no prob with that  

I wonder how long does it take to travel to Bahrain from Kuwait by car  if it wasn't too long, not a bad idea to travel with your lil pup by car for the first time (It will for sure need less or even no procedure of paper work or doggie plane ticket and stuff) I know that you can reach that country by land through King Fahad Causeway. 

I hope my info was useful

Good luck with the vet visit 

kat

p.s you know, I always thought that this (below pic) was Snowy's first time to meet the snow, but remebering that he was allowed to be with me in the plane with other passengers (jan 2005) made realize that in this pic it was Snowy's second time to meet the snow...I only filmed his first trip abroad using my camcorder and did not take pictures  
but I better go and search for the tape of his first trip  I would love to go back in time and see how he looked liked two years ago :wub: Thanks to your question :biggrin: 
[attachment=25889SC00956.jpg]


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Your little adorable guy looks like he is a Maltese and is about 6 weeks old in my opinion. Welcome to Spoiled Maltese.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

> We are going to the vet on Thursday and will check on getting microchipped. When you fly with Snowy, does he travel with you at your seat or do you have to put him down with the luggage? I was thinking about taking him to Bahrain for the weekend when he is about three months old. Thanks in advance for any info you can provide. :biggrin:[/B]


Hi there,
Welcome to Spoiled Maltese and CONGRATULATIONS on your new baby, he is soooo cute! I am rather new here as well, have 2 little malts of my own and thought I would chime in some recommendations. I wait until my pups are 8 months or over 3 pounds before spay/neuter and at that time I have them microchipped. These little guys are so tiny, I think the needle will traumatize them! Also, the longer you wait (8 months), you can have any baby teeth that have not fallen out removed. This way you will minimize the $$$ as well as the amount of times the dog needs to go under anesthesia.

You will find lots more information on this board from very qualified and loving maltese owners, showers and breeders. Welcome again!


----------



## jacksonsmomma (Aug 23, 2007)

what a beautiful rescue story.  Many many welcomes to you, snapper and your family. I hope that you will be happy together for many many years...I'm sure he'll spend the rest of his life thanking you for your love. He looks all maltese to me. Can't wait to see him grow up! Please continue posting pictures in your gallery...I'll be a frequent visitor! 

xoxo, 

Kari & Jackson


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I have just seen this thread. Welcome to SM and I hope that everything works out for you and your new puppy!


----------



## jeannelcm (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh, Snapper!! How is Snapper??


----------

